# First post



## LaurieK (Mar 3, 2021)

Following protocol and putting in my first posting. Hope I find some great advice and resources.


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

Welcome! I hope you find what you are looking for.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Howdy!


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Hello, welcome to TAM.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Welcome!


----------

